# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Teen Talks >  US$ 20 Worth of Time

## Yawarkamal

:Smile: Please read it full

US$ 20 Worth of Time

A man came home from work late, tired and irritated, to find his 5-year old son waiting for him at the door.

Daddy, may I ask you a question?
Yes, sure, what is it? replied the man.

Daddy, how much do you make an hour?

thats none of your business, why do you ask such a thing? the man said angrily.

I just want to know, please tell me, how much do you make an hour? pleaded the little boy.

if you must know, I make $20 an hour

Oh, the little boy replied, with his head down, looking up, he said,

dad, may I please borrow $10?


The father was furious,
if the only reason you asked that is so you can borrow some money to buy a silly toy or some other nonsense, then you march yourself straight to your room and go to bed, think about why you are being so selfish.
I work long hard hours everyday and dont have time for such childish behavior.

The little boy quietly went to his room and shut the door.

The man sat down and started to get even angrier about the little boys questions.

How dare he ask such questions only to get some money?


After about an hour or so, the man had calmed down, and started to think that he may have been a little hard on his son.

Maybe there was something he really needed to buy with that $10 and he really didnt ask for money very often.

The man went to the door of the little boys room and opened the door.

are you asleep, son? he asked.

no, daddy, Im awake replied the boy.

Ive been thinking, maybe I was too hard on you earlier, said the man.

Its been a long day and I took out my aggravation on you.  Heres the $10 you asked for.

The little boy sat straight up, smiling. Oh, thank you, daddy! he yelled.

Then, reaching under his pillow, he pulled out some crumpled up bills.

The man, seeing that the boy already had money, started to get angry again.

The little boy slowly counted out his money, then looked up at his father.

Why did you want more money if you already have some? the father grumbled.

because I didnt have enough, but now I do, the little boy replied.

daddy, I have $20 now, can I buy an hour of your time? Please come home early tomorrow, I would like to have dinner with you.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi friends how are you all , Many of  you are may be very bussy in their daily routin life and their own personal habbits & desires ,Pls spent some time for your loved ones before it's too lait.

Share this story with someone you like..but even better, share $20 worth of time with someone you love.

It's just a short reminder to all of you working so hard in life.
We should not let time slip through our fingers without having spent quality time with those who really matter to us, those close to our hearts.

Best Regards 

Myk

----------


## Endurer

Please give me my $20 back.

----------


## Yawarkamal

I wish i can...dear ,...

----------

